# New snowplowing vids!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow3.flv

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow5.flv

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow7.flv


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Your truck and plow look nice. That's also a really nice building you plow.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Very nice video :salute:. I like your truck too, red is right . Next time make the snow fluffier  . That stuff looked like it was melting faster then you could plow it. It is always fun plowing slush


----------



## D&R Plowing (Jan 22, 2008)

Great Video tls. It's nice that the building owner plays music in the parking lot for ya when ya plow.  Nice job


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

great videos looks like we are getting scerwed this weekend again :realmad:keep them coming as you can man


----------



## Chevyboy (Feb 3, 2008)

tls22;517407 said:


> http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow3.flv
> 
> http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow5.flv
> 
> ...


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice looken truck & plow.
So on video # 3 how do you splash all that slush up and not get it on the camera?


Yon


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the great videos.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice videos, sweet truck!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

nice vids i see most of you guys like country music but the ac/dc was nice finish


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Great vids, love the music in 1 and 2, especially 2.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

NBI Lawn;517447 said:


> Very nice video :salute:. I like your truck too, red is right . Next time make the snow fluffier  . That stuff looked like it was melting faster then you could plow it. It is always fun plowing slush


Haah...thanks for the comment.....It def was a storm to get out and plow, before the 1-2 inches of rain wash it away!



cameo89;517736 said:


> Nice looken truck & plow.
> So on video # 3 how do you splash all that slush up and not get it on the camera?
> Yon


Thanks....yeah the cam is on a fence which has a iland and curb infront of it, so it made for a safe area for the cam!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;517418 said:


> Your truck and plow look nice. That's also a really nice building you plow.


Thanks jd....i have a vid of a bobcat with a snowpusher on it....if u wante me to post it? The only thing my cam work is shaky because it was 4am:



mike psd;517701 said:


> great videos looks like we are getting scerwed this weekend again :realmad:keep them coming as you can man


Yeah psd, another rain:realmad:storm....if we do get more snow, i will make better vids!



PLOWMAN45;518092 said:


> nice vids i see most of you guys like country music but the ac/dc was nice finish


thanks.....i need my country and rock/roll for plowing!


farmerkev;518097 said:


> Great vids, love the music in 1 and 2, especially 2.


Thanks farmer........love country while im plowing!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

SHARP TRUCK

What kind of lights do you have in the back end that I see in your video that are flashing???:redbounce[/QUOTE]

They are strobes from whelan, i just have them in the rear! I heard when they are infront they tend to blind you in a snow storm! I can get a model number for you?

Thanks for all the comments guys....if we do get more snow i will have better vids! Let me kno if you want better music or no music at all?


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Your truck and plow look great. It looks like you had a wet sloppy mess there. LOL Videos came out great.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

cool vids. that snow was wet, but you shouldve seen what we got. 2" snow with 4" rain on top


----------

